# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  5 tips voor een gezonde feestmaand - Artikel

## Leontien

*5 tips voor een gezonde feestmaand.*

1: In december kunt u gewoon genieten van het eten tijdens de feestdagen. Probeer dan wel de andere dagen het wat rustiger aan te doen.
2: Kies voor een gezonder kerstmenu met kleinere hoeveelheden vlees en groente.
3: Gaat u gourmetten met kerst? Dan kunt u naast een kleine hoeveelheid vlees ook groente en vis bakken. Wie wil fonduen kan in plaats van olie voor bouillon kiezen.
4: Oliebollen horen bij Oud & Nieuw. Geniet er van op die dag en niet de dagen erna omdat er oliebollen over zijn.
5: Kerst is voor veel mensen het moment om gezamenlijk te eten. Denk ook eens aan om samen te bewegen door een mooie wandeling te maken.

Bron: Tijdschrift van PGGM (Eigen tijd, nr. 3)

----------

